# Did someone say "simple" ?



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

At least that's what I thought I heard.

OK..... a mitten should be, like, *warm*, yuh know ?
.....a little more body to it than, say, a silk shirt ?

(hint.....mittens knit on a size 13 or smaller needle will cause depression in the wearer on days below 45 degrees....but I digress, at least digress to some degrees)

Here is my simple mitten _pattern_. :happy2:

Assemble the following......

1 16" #15 circ.
1 16" #17 circ.

Large (pencil-sized) and medium crochet hooks

About three pounds of mohair and wool yarns of your preferred colors.

(you probably won't need the large crochet hook, or more than one pound of yarn, but I feel better having those things close-to-hand, just in case)

4-5 #9 DPNs

1 _large_ mug of coffee.

(you may need several _large_ mugs, depending on how fast you knit, and how many distractions you suffer during.........)

Select about two sport-worsted weight fluffier-spun wool yarns and 3-4 of the same weight of mohair to make a combination totaling 5-6 strands.

Cast that onto the 15s......18 stitches total.
K1P1 20 rounds for a flip-cuff, 5-9 rounds for a short cuff, to your preference.
Then knit one round, then make 4 even reductions to end up with 14 stitches.
Add two more mohair strands as you switch to the 17s.
Knit four rounds on the 17s, for a total of six rounds between cuff ribbing and thumb.
Knit back and forth for four rows, then one knit round, to make a thumb hole equaling 5 rows..... then K2tog above the thumb to make for a new total of 13 stitches on the needles.
Knit 8-10 rounds above the thumb hole, check for fit....... then reduce the yarn by two strands and switch back to the 15s for two rounds, then K2tog until you have 5-6 stitches remaining. 
Cut the yarn stream 5-6 inches from the mitten and pull the tail through each remaining stitch with the medium crochet hook, then pull the tail through the *SPHINCTER* and darn off the strands inside the mitten.

Yeah, I said *SPHINCTER* again. :indif:

Weird people, anyhow. :indif:

Now get out those #9 DPNs we talked about.
Select those two light and fluffy spun sport-worsted weight wools and the best mohair strand yuh got.

Three strands......

Pick up 10 stitches from a little deeper inside the thumb hole than it's immediate circumference. Knit about ten rounds... try it on for final fit.....
then K2tog just like the mitten to finish with another........
















*
SPHINCTER





*........ already.

(who was it, exactly that was making fun of me for using that word, last time we discussed highly refined mitten construction ? weird people, anyhow :indif: )


This is sort of what your project might look like at the different stages, including the finished.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

COOL!! 


Now I'm wishing Santa brought me a pair of those!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

love these, FR. 

:hysterical: 

sphincter
:hysterical:

you are so funny


Ya know, those folks that say those mittens are, uhm, too "bulky" do not appreciate the loveliness of bulk. I &#9829; bulk.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You simply amaze me. You really do. 

And you're so entertaining!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota, do not encourage him :facepalm:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't help it.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

teehee: Forerunner said "sphincter" again.)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

BlueberryChick said:


> teehee: Forerunner said "sphincter" again.)


:hysterical:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, thank you. LOve it! Love it!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Kasota said:


> You simply amaze me. You really do.
> 
> And you're so entertaining!!!!





Kasota said:


> Does anyone have a link for the world's easiest mittens? Something really simple for a beginner? I need one with step by step pictures.


Kasota, btw.....is my inspiration for this thread. :kiss:

So there.

.....and now I'm back in the mitten-making mood, again. :shrug:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice!! Mittens are the ONLY thing that keep my hands warm. Usually it's the deerskin with fleece inside, but lately I can't find those. All those kinds of mittens have fingers inside. yuk! So now it is even more important for me to learn how to make nice thick, wool mittens. 
Thanks FR.
God bless,
jd


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I like these a lot. Big needles and hooks are right up my alley...more so hooks though. I have some that look a lot like these. I used a pattern on a skein of Lion Brand Thick & Quick and they turned out pretty nice, but the thumb wasn't right. Your thumb looks better, cleaner. I'll have to try again.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What lovely and warm looking mittens! Will there be a hat to match? Scarf, matching scarf?

Is that coffee in a mason jar? How do you keep it warm? Doesn't it need a cozy? Maybe a mitten cuff that never got finished?

Big Needles! Whoohoo! I really appreciate big needles now. Been trying to make a pair of socks on #2 DPNs. Ick! (With splitty commercial yarn since it was a vacation project and that's all the store had. Won't try that again! Note to self: pack more yarn for vacation next time.) Frogged that sock start and will spin up better yarn before the next try. Probably give that splitty commercial yarn away, how do folks deal with commercial yarns? Maybe adding a half dozen strands together and knitting with that on big needles would work.

Those knit pants/long leggings in the picture behind the finished mittens, those look interesting, too! Was there a previous post about them?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well now. 







Looks like everyone has had fun with the thread.

Wind.....you, an' me, both.
Western/central Illinois is Little Minnesota, I swear..... we see 25 below more often than some might believe. St. Louis doesn't see that...... Chicago usually not.....but here in the middle, those arctic winds blow right through.
So....... super thick mittens, it is. :shrug:

Indeed that is coffee in me quart jar, and the wood stove is just a few feet away, so it's a snap to reheat. 

YES to big needles, and multiple strands.
Makes for quick knitting; easy on the eyes..... you can actually use your hands as much as your fingers.

No matching scarf or hat.....but the mittens were made from the leftovers from another rockin' sweater in _The Series_.
Did you miss the pics and explanations in Wind's "Winter Projects" thread, Hotzcatz ?
I briefly touched on my leggings there, and have explained my (as usual) simple enough design "pattern" in a couple other places.

Incidentally, I have another, even simpler mitten pattern.....
It gives a roll cuff, showing the purls inside.

You'll need two strands heavier wool and three strands bulky mohair.
Cast 15 stitches on #17s and just take off with the stockinette stitch.

About 5 rounds in, make two K2togs opposite each other to make 13 stitches.
Knit 7 more rounds and then break for the thumb hole.
Five rows, back and forth (individual rows, not sets....)
Then k2tog above the thumb to bring the knit back to in-the-round, and leaving 12 stitches on the needles. Knit 10-11 rounds above the thumb, then reduce one mohair strand and switch to #15s for one round, then K2tog until you have 6 stitches left.
Finish like the pattern above..... 

I won't say that word again, here. :facepalm:








:indif:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

FR, this ones for you darlin' 
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

THE SWANTS ARE FABULOUS, BTW!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

_Swants_ ?





Oh, dear....... :facepalm:






In the exquisite, chunky knits fashion industry, we refer to them as _mohair_ _leggings_, Dahling........














swants :smack:


















For crying out loud.

























:facepalm:





.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

ound:
Well, you can call them Fred if you want to. But Sweater Pants, are Swants, and they are still Fabulous,:thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Kasota, btw.....is my inspiration for this thread.


I'm usually glad to help provide inspiration but I think I have mix emotions about providing inspiration for a pattern that uses SPHINCTER so frequently. :shocked:



:rotfl:


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

You don't like the pink sphincters? I thought they looked pretty good. 



I'm not sure I should have typed that...:teehee:


----------

